

Sales search: Writing a query parser/AST using Pyparsing and ElasticSearch - thomas-st
http://blog.close.io/post/48209152055/sales-data-search-writing-a-query-parser-ast-using

======
daemon13
Simple and excellent write-up. Part 2 please!)

